# Really bummed out....any options???



## Carolyn (May 25, 2011)

We are taking our grandson to WDW in June and was thrilled to get a 2 BR/3BA  RCI exchange (thru HGVC) to Animal Kingdom.  He is animal crazy and after telling him how fun it would be to watch the wild animals as we ate our breakfast on the balcony, I just found out we have a "Standard" View. I called Disney to give them our flight numbers and requested a Savannah View when I learned this. She put in the request for the Savannah view but now I am really worried we won't get it. Any ideas on how we might get a Savannah view.....offer to pay extra????? Thanks for any ideas, tips, etc. When are the units assigned? We arrive on a Saturday.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 25, 2011)

The funny thing about your reservation is that standard views are hard to get. They book up early cause of their lower point requirements. 

Make your request, which you did. When you check-in, politely ask again to be moved into a SV again. We have had very good luck in the past getting our requested room, view, floor, etc. Also, we frequently ask for a different room then the first room offered.


----------



## 6scoops (May 25, 2011)

*standard view*



tomandrobin said:


> The funny thing about your reservation is that standard views are hard to get. They book up early cause of their lower point requirements.
> 
> Make your request, which you did. When you check-in, politely ask again to be moved into a SV again. We have had very good luck in the past getting our requested room, view, floor, etc. Also, we frequently ask for a different room then the first room offered.



I was just there and only staying one night.  AT check in I asked If I could get a Savannah view I got lucky they had a concierge level that happened to have a savannah view.  If they have it they will try to switch you.  The problem might be they just don't have it.  They were able to switch my room, I had to pay the difference in points.  If you can't get it.  You will still have great views of animals all over the resort.  They have many spots you could sit a watch the animals.  Grab a pasty or bagel and coffee and enjoy!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 25, 2011)

Several things:
The animals are collected every morning for a physical check and food for about 2 hours between 7-10AM. 
Your 3yo might be unaccepting of the rule NOT to throw food or other things to the animals. All the balconies with SV have cameras aimed at them - to keep the animals safe.
A noisy guest is enjoyed by all the other balconies. Trust me ... I heard all the AM conversations as the other buildings create a echo chamber.
Viewing areas are on every floor for all the savanas which face that wing (on both sides, as each side has a different savana). There are 4 different savanas with different animals at AKV.
There are interperter guides at several rotating positions thru the day and early evening. Much info is shared and enjoyed by the guests WHO seek them out. 
There is no A/C on the balconies.
The pools area are near the savanas, too.

Lots of opportunities to see the animals - the balconies are just one small part of the resort experience.


----------



## bnoble (May 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, Standard and Savannah are booking categories.  A deposited week is drawn from one (or the other), and barring something unusual happening (like a room going out of service) that's the view you are going to get.

You can ask to be moved, but you almost certainly won't be; they are different inventory pools.


----------



## chalee94 (May 25, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> Any ideas on how we might get a Savannah view...



I agree with bnoble, this is just one of the downsides of trading in through RCI: you get what you get.

if you want guaranteed savanna view, you'd need to rent pts well in advance or buy into DVC at AKV.

on the bright side, you got a great deal on disney property.  and there are plenty of lobbies and viewing areas to see the animals elsewhere in the resort.


----------



## Carolyn (May 25, 2011)

I was told by the Disney Agent that we could even be looking at a parking lot...is that true?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 25, 2011)

Be happy from the get go will insure you have a much better trip. You have a 2 bdr/3bath exchange into AKV. Be Happy.   I would be one happy camper as would all 3 of my nephews to be at AKV.

Added: Your grandchildren will reflect on your "vibe". It may not be your idea of a perfect or best vacation timeshare unit and view of all possibilities. But kids don't notice those physcial things - YOUR VIBE, they will notice.  And this is from someone who has convinced 4-12 year boys that getting up at 6AM and working outside on job sites doing construction projects all day in heat and humidity is a GREAT vacation week at their aunt's. And they come back every summer.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 25, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Be happy from the get go will insure you have a much better trip. You have a 2 bdr/3bath exchange into AKV. Be Happy.   I would be one happy camper as would all 3 of my nephews to be at AKV.



So would i! Can you bring me next time? :whoopie:


----------



## elaine (May 25, 2011)

I have stayed at AKV a number of times. If you go to the parks, it is likely you won't really even see many animals at all (if you are gone 8-8). We have had savannah views 3/4 times. We own DVC points, and I would not spend more points to get a savannah view, given all the viewing spots.
Since you are in Kidani, here is what I would do: take GS to the community hall--it has crafts, coloriong, games, pool table, and EVERY disney game ever made for ps3 and wiis. There is a huge balcony where you (and GS) can sit and watch the animals for hours. One day, my kids went to there for 5 hours and I sat and read, drank coffee and watched the animals--a great day! There is also a lounge (that hardly anyone uses) with chairs and a porch with rockers off of the lobby that looks over the savannah--you could take coffee and a danish there every AM and sit and watch the animals, as well. It is very close to the Community Hall.
Also, every other day, split between Kidani and Jambo, they have a 1:30 animal encounter-- making food for the animals. It is a great enrichment program. The guides are all from Africa and are wonderful. Have your GS take a map of Africa with them and ask about the country the guide is from. They make "hard to get" food for the animals to use their nautral instincts to "mix up' life at AKL. The make pine cones smothered with honey with bird seed, weave wreathes of leaves for giraffes, etc. Have a great trip! Elaine


----------



## mecllap (May 25, 2011)

Enjoy the margaritas!   

Chances are, your GS will enjoy the pool(s) more than the animals when it comes down to it.  There isn't always an animal in close view, so take binoculars -- as mentioned, there are lots of viewing areas.  And when you sit down on a DVC balcony, you can't see much anyway because of the railing (you can see standing up).  

A 2BR at AKV in June sounds wonderful -- lots to enjoy about that.

10:30 a.m. was best animal viewing from my balcony when I was there -- they put feed out for the animals then (after morning check-ups).


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 25, 2011)

So now i really really want to stay there....IF the disney parks weren't an option...(because you spent a few grand to book AKV at the last minute  Think a kid could be occupied with just the amenities at the resort? i.e. animals, pools, lounge, animal encounters for 7 days?


----------



## bnoble (May 25, 2011)

> I was told by the Disney Agent that we could even be looking at a parking lot...is that true?


Yes.

If you want to guarantee a better view option, you can (a) rent from an owner or (b) buy into DVC and book it yourself.  Of course, these will be substantially more expensive, but you will have that view that you want.  Alternatively, you can cancel this exchange, and start a new search, hoping that you will match the resort again, this time in a Savannah view.

Or, you could pay more than mere lip service to that signature of yours, and enjoy your margaritas!


----------



## timeos2 (May 25, 2011)

People tend to put WAY too much worry into what view they may get. In most cases it makes very little difference as you spend what - maybe an hour or two tops looking out?  The rest of the time the unit and it's amenities not the view is what really matters.  Now given that you are paying big to get a smaller than average room and "theme" is the only real draw a view at a DVC may be more important than most but if it's that important and it can't be guaranteed then why waste the money? 

Enjoy what you get and don't sweat the view as long as it isn't over the garbage dumpster.  Otherwise I'll bet it's better than you have at home & your on vacation! Enjoy that  - don't ruin it over a meaningless "view".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2011)

I agree with John.  If your grandson wants to look at animals, there are many vantage points to do it, with nice chairs for you to sit and read.  

We were thrilled our first trip to AKL to get Savannah view, 2 bed also, with our granddaughter at almost 3.  (It didn't say Savannah view on our RCI confirmation, either, but we got one of the SV.) 

Our granddaughter loved going in and out of all of the sliding doors, while we all sat on the lanai, watching the giraffes.  We thought she would watch with us, but ten minutes, and she was ready for playing with the doors.  

She loves the zoo and has a list of animals she wants to see each time, but she was over the thrill of the SV after a few minutes.  Imagine our surprise.


----------



## elaine (May 25, 2011)

I am very partial--we own VWL and only stay at AKL. IMHO, it is really that fabulous--but you have to look at the schedule and find the things to do--hardly anyone knows about the animal encounters--as they are done on a little hidden patio (overlooking the svannah). There is story telling, ostrich egg painting, night vision goggles, etc.

for parking lot question: it's not really a parking lot--more the driveway and small lot--most parking is under the bldgs. You would still see tree, bushes, etc. and most likely the pool. In June, I doubt you would want to spend much time ont he balcony anyway. Do not be bummed, it is not your typical pakring lot view--I would be totally fine with that for an RCI exchange. Surf the web and you will find lots of photos of "standard view kidani."

For cheap things to do--(I have kids 13 and under):
if you are coming from NY, I would buy a 1 day park ticket, no park hopper, and add-on waterparks and more for $50 and get 2 WP days--that gives you 3 full days of stuff. you can go to 2 different WP (Typhoon Lagoon/Blizzard beach) or go to WP 1 day and Disney Quest the other day.
or--Get a Seaworld ticket with 2nd day free for $70 or so.
My kids are pretty happy with 1 park day, 1 WP day, 1 DQ day  and activies below on a week stay--that is our norm for when we go to WDW/DVC now. But, it would be hard to go the WDW for  whole week and not go at all to SW, Univ. or WDW. We pick 1 park each year and do 1 day.

pools--you can use both kidani and jambo house
cookie decorating-bomas everday @1pm
animal encounter--described in PP
bead activities--kids get a sheet with bead activities--and they get an african bead for each one--mini scavenger hunt, talk to counselor about africa, etc.
lots of other 30 minute-1hr long activities at AKV--they will give you a weekly schedule
night-time pool movies
putt-putt
ceramics (only on certain days--cost $, but you kids get something to keep--I suggest the fork/knives holder--you can use for pens, hair stuff, etc.)
community hall--lots of free little crafts, sun catchers, etc. and many for under $5 (color a tote bag, coffe mug, etc.)
at Ft Wilderness: rent bikes for the day (or take your roller blades), go HB riding ($50 or so), Archery ($25 thur-sat), rent fishing poles/bait (DS 8 caught a little bass), chip and dale sing-a-long 365 days (we take hot dogs and roast our dinner, then Marshmellows after), they show 2 outdoor movies in the summer everynight.
you can also buy an annual waterpark pass for $100 or so and go a few days--esp. good if you might go back within a year. For $30 or so more, you can add DQ to the annual pass.


----------



## 6scoops (May 25, 2011)

*Don't be bummed*



Carolyn said:


> We are taking our grandson to WDW in June and was thrilled to get a 2 BR/3BA  RCI exchange (thru HGVC) to Animal Kingdom.  He is animal crazy and after telling him how fun it would be to watch the wild animals as we ate our breakfast on the balcony, I just found out we have a "Standard" View. I called Disney to give them our flight numbers and requested a Savannah View when I learned this. She put in the request for the Savannah view but now I am really worried we won't get it. Any ideas on how we might get a Savannah view.....offer to pay extra????? Thanks for any ideas, tips, etc. When are the units assigned? We arrive on a Saturday.



I didn't realize this is an exchange.  I don't think they will be able to switch your room category.  However,  when I was there in March I was also booked into a standard view and called often to try to change to a savanna view, I could not get the change.  So I researched room reports and I found, that with a standard view at Kidani, you should request to be near a elevator and the pool, within a certain section 7634 - 7941.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/Kindani_Village_Map.jpg

I wish I could remember where I read this room report, but basically this person wrote that they were in a standard view that still had a view of the savanna.  The room that they were in is considered standard view because it overlooks the pool, even though you also have a view of the Pembe Savanna.  It never hurts to get some requests in.  Near the elevator will also save you a long walk to your room.

Either way I know you will love this resort and so will your grandson.  It is truly a unique experience!  Enjoy!


----------



## 6scoops (May 25, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> So now i really really want to stay there....IF the disney parks weren't an option...(because you spent a few grand to book AKV at the last minute  Think a kid could be occupied with just the amenities at the resort? i.e. animals, pools, lounge, animal encounters for 7 days?



Totally true, my 9yr old DD and 10yr old DS, don't want to go to the parks when we stay at AKL.  They love all the resort activities. It is the best, can't beat it!


----------



## Carolyn (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's replies. I feel much better now and know that we were really fortunate to trade into this resort. Is there any difference in the layout of the 2 BR Savannah View vs. the 2 BR Standard view?


----------



## bnoble (May 26, 2011)

> Now given that you are paying big to get a smaller than average room


AKV-Kidani is a "3rd generation" DVC resort.  Unlike the "2nd gen" resorts (SSR, BWV, BCV, and VWL) they were a little more reasonable in unit size.  The 2BRs at Kidani are 1,173 sq. ft., and include a third bathroom.  Carolyn has one of these, it sounds like, as she has a 2BR/3BA.  Not quite as spacious as the Old Key West rooms, but qualitatively better than the 2nd gen resorts which range from 1,070-1,080, and competitive with, say, Bonnet Creek which range from 1,180-1,270.


----------



## logan115 (May 27, 2011)

As others have said AKV is a great resort, you grandkids will love it.  Not sure if you're room is at Jambo or Kidani, but both have great pools, with Kidani having a water play area (forget the name) that's great for kids 1-10.

Jambo has more dining options including Boma and my wife's favorite restaurant at WDW - Jiko, as well as Mara (counter service).  It's about a 5 -7 minute walk between the two.

Also, regardless of the view you end up with - there are TONS of spots to see the animals other than from a balcony, so even if you get the standard view don't worry !  Enjoy, you're all going to love AKV !

If you have any more questions ask away.

Enjoy the trip,

Chris


----------



## chriskre (May 27, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies. I feel much better now and know that we were really fortunate to trade into this resort. Is there any difference in the layout of the 2 BR Savannah View vs. the 2 BR Standard view?



I'm glad you've come to your senses.   
Don't throw this one back.  You will not be disappointed.

Shoot..... as a DVC owner I stay standard view just to save on points.
You are so blessed to get this exchange.  The 2 bedrooms are very comfortable with the 3 full bathrooms.  Just bring a coffee mug if you're a coffee drinker cause they give you the teenie tiniest coffee cups in all of TS history.  

I've never done an exchange into AKV, always used my points.  I know I was offered an upgraded view with points but from what I understand from being on my Disney forum you're probably not going to get upgraded.   

I'd consider myself lucky to have even gotten this at the 25 TPU price.

Enjoy it, your kids are going to love it!


----------



## stugy (May 27, 2011)

We were at AKV last April (actually Easter week) and I have some additional advice.  Unless you have a car, do not ask to be near the elevators.  We did that because my husband has difficulty with steps or walking long distances.  We arrived a little late and our room was probably a half mile from the lobby (no kidding).  Both of us needed wheel chairs to get to our room.  We were told that they put us right by an elevator that goes to the parking garage......but we did not have a car.  They moved us the next morning without even asking, knowing that room choice was not a good one.  We did have a savannah view (which we had on our reservation) but there were many viewing areas that might have been better.  The savannah is large and so many times of the day the animals may be in a different area.  I think standard view is fine and again, I would caution against being by an elevator unless you want to be near the parking garage. and don't mind walking long distances.  One night a group of young people were walking out of the lobby and laughingly wished they had vertical elevators to get them to their room which was so far away.   I would definitely keep this exchange.
Pat


----------



## MichaelColey (May 27, 2011)

We just returned from AKV a couple weeks ago, and we were stoked to have exchanged into a Savannah view.

Before our AKV stay, we had mixed opinions about DVC.  They're smaller (at least the 2gen ones are) than our favorite non-DVC Orlando timeshare (Wyndham Bonnet Creek), the kitchens and dining areas are smaller and less functional, and parking is inconvenient, but that's offset by the perks of staying on site.  We could take or leave DVC, up until our AKV stay.

AKV changed everything for us, though.  You get to park much more conveniently, the units are quite a bit larger, the theming is incredible (all the way down to the plates!), the pool is awesome (almost on par with Stormalong Bay), and the savannah view was the icing on the cake.

We loved our savannah view, but even if we just got a standard view room, it's still an incredible place to stay.

The views from your own balcony are nice, but they really don't compare with what you can see from the viewing areas (especially the main one off of the lobby).  It was pretty rare that we didn't see ANYTHING, but there were times.  Often, the views were obstructed by trees, as the animals seemed to prefer to be in the middle of the wooded areas rather than right up near the buildings where we would have the best view.

I wouldn't hesitate to stay in a standard view room at AKV, although I would prefer a savannah view.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 27, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> ...  We could take or leave DVC, up until our AKV stay...



That is exactly WHY I brought a small resale AKV DVC points package. 

Plus the discount on the annual pass. And DVC members discount.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 28, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> That is exactly WHY I brought a small resale AKV DVC points package.
> 
> Plus the discount on the annual pass. And DVC members discount.



Even for people who regular trade into DVC, its a good idea to buy a small resale to have access to discounted AP's, Tiw and other discounts. Plus a small contract will give you the option of adding a day at the front or end of a trip, if needed.


----------



## cindi (May 28, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> Even for people who regular trade into DVC, its a good idea to buy a small resale to have access to discounted AP's, Tiw and other discounts. Plus a small contract will give you the option of adding a day at the front or end of a trip, if needed.



I agree completely.  We used our Disney points our last say to add one night at Bay Lake Towers before our week at Wilderness Lodge.  

Man, those fireworks displays from your balcony are something to see.   

And the discounts on annual passes make them very worthwhile.


----------



## blondietink (May 28, 2011)

We have stayed at AKV twice now and have loved every minute.  We have had a pool view and savannah view, both at Jambo House.  We have gone in August both times.  

Anyway, my observation is one from a "northerner" (we are from New York State).  The sun comes up here now close to 5 am.  It will do so all summer (even near 4 am towards the end of June).  So, we get to the savannah view villa and I get up at 5 am to watch the animals.  IT IS DARK IN FLORIDA AT 5 AM!   I go back to bed and get up at 6 am.  IT IS DARK IN FLORIDA AT 6 AM!   I go back to bed and get up at 7 am.  YEA! The sun is coming up, but they are taking the animals in to get checked.   Besides, we are eating breakfast getting ready to hit the parks at 8 am.  Will this quirk stop us from staying at AKV again?  No, it is a terrific place to stay and we enjoy ourselves very much.  There is a ton of stuff for people of all ages to do.  

We had great fun using the night observation goggles at Jambo House near the pool in the evening after it gets dark.  Very cool!  Have a great time!


----------



## HudsHut (May 29, 2011)

Don't worry about the view category. Your grandson will likely enjoy the pool, waterslide and daily pool games - even more than the animals.

There are many viewing areas, and these will offer a much better view than from your room. Your grandson will want to speak to the guides and ask questions to learn about certain animal behaviors.

If you can get there early in the day, you will have a better chance of being able to select the room that most appeals to you.

AKV is one of the nicest resorts we have been to. We hope that we will be able to return one day.

To set the right expectation, I would frame this opportunity as "look how lucky we are to stay at a resort that has animals that we can see from many different locations". Then, if you are able to see them from your room, it's a fringe benefit; if not, it will not ruin your trip.


----------



## Jasmine658 (May 31, 2011)

*Just ask for "just beyond the Rifiki elevator"*

We went in March & booked a standard view room near the Rifiki elevator at Kidani, as we planned to use the pool a lot. Turned out we got both a pool bar and savannah view room. We were delighted and saved lots of points for an ideal view. 

My friends ended up with a Portico view and they hated that view of buses coming in & going out. You must put in your request when making the reservation, and then AGAIN at the desk at check-in. They didn't see the request at check-in, but we arrived early, and said we would wait for such a room as we had requested, but the request had not been keyed in. We are glad we waited, and had arrived early enough to ask again (we were there at 9am, check-in was at 4:30pm). So we spent the day hanging out at AK & DTD, and just checked our luggage with guest services while waiting for our location request.

Never ask for a "view" when making a request for rooms in "standard view" category. If you ask for a specific "location" such as near a particular elevator or top floor, then you may receive! They will only be annoyed if you ask for "savannah" views when you have booked a standard view room. The risk at Kidani, is you can pay dearly for Savannah & end up viewing just a narrow savannah. It is very hit  & miss in both categories.


----------



## 6scoops (May 31, 2011)

*standard view*



Jasmine658 said:


> We went in March & booked a standard view room near the Rifiki elevator at Kidani, as we planned to use the pool a lot. Turned out we got both a pool bar and savannah view room. We were delighted and saved lots of points for an ideal view.
> 
> My friends ended up with a Portico view and they hated that view of buses coming in & going out. You must put in your request when making the reservation, and then AGAIN at the desk at check-in. They didn't see the request at check-in, but we arrived early, and said we would wait for such a room as we had requested, but the request had not been keyed in. We are glad we waited, and had arrived early enough to ask again (we were there at 9am, check-in was at 4:30pm). So we spent the day hanging out at AK & DTD, and just checked our luggage with guest services while waiting for our location request.
> 
> Never ask for a "view" when making a request for rooms in "standard view" category. If you ask for a specific "location" such as near a particular elevator or top floor, then you may receive! They will only be annoyed if you ask for "savannah" views when you have booked a standard view room. The risk at Kidani, is you can pay dearly for Savannah & end up viewing just a narrow savannah. It is very hit  & miss in both categories.



This is what I read somewhere in a room report on another site.  I did not know the name of the particular elevator.  I just knew the room# range you would want to be in.  Were you on a higher or lower floor?


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 2, 2011)

OK so I am resolved to having the Standard View Villa.  Looking at this map, does anyone know which 2BR/3BA villas are considered Standard View? I will call back and give a particular location in the Standard View area since it sounds like we won't get a SAV view. We did not exchange RCI TPU's but rather went thru the HGVC  RCI portal. We exchanged our Charter Club of Marco Beach (with ocean view) for AKL:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/Kindani_Village_Map.jpg


----------

